# Pics of my 96 Nissan Maxima SE



## Guest (Jul 2, 2002)




----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Nice...luv that white  BUT wut about a nice drop to help those rims look bigger


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2002)

Good idea. It has Eibach springs right now which lowered it 1.5" or so, but it's not quite low enough. If I did get new springs (down on the priority list) I'd get adjustables, due to the wintery climate here in Utah.

I appreciate your feedback.

Ryan


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Clean lookin Max bro. Nice wheels too --- haven't seen that particular style before. Gotta love pics of the car with the Southwest / Mtn West background!


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*looks familiar*

Hmmm.. I've seen this car somewhere before....  Haha.. What's up Ryan? Welcome to the NIssanForums! Your car's looking clean!! Enjoy the Ride!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Its nice, but im not too fond on the front "bra" and the sunroof reflector.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks for all your comments...

The front Bra is actually a magnet bra from www.magnetbra.com

It's a cheap fix to all of the Utah road construction rock chips I have. The sunroof deflector is factory... It ain't goin' nowhere


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2002)

looking good, luv the rims....over all looks great


----------

